# An interesting email I got today...



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Dog Training: Animal Experts Debunk the Alpha-Dog Myth - TIME


Views on dog training in Time..
Gave me something to think about


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This is being discussed here http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/8557-alpha-myth.html


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

fjm said:


> This is being discussed here http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/8557-alpha-myth.html


LOL!!! See what I get for not coming on all week LOL! Tried to get caught up last night and ended up going to bed instead, would have seen that otherwise LOL! Thanks Trillium!:fish:


----------

